# Looking for Men with ME/CFS for Article



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list, and as a side point, he has a short survey that you can fill out via email, if you're interested in participating...


> quote:From: Michael Maynard mikemaynard###mindspring.comSubject: Looking to interview Men with CFS/ME for articleNewsgroups: uk.people.support.cfs-meDate: 2004-10-04 13:32:52 PSTI have had CFS/ME for the past 16 years. I was one of the few who was ableto (finally) get a correct diagnosis at that time, but after seeing over 20doctors.My new "career" is in journalism. I'm looking to interviewa few males who have CFS/ME, via e-mail (I'm in the US) regarding theirexperiences with the illness. I have interviewed some of the leadingUS-based physicians and researchers about the CFS/ME, but would like toinclude the experiences of other males, as well as my own. Your identity andlocation will not need to be disclosed in the article, via the use of apseudonym. The article will not be sent for publication without your reviewfirst.If you are interested in participating, please contact me atmikemaynard###mindspring.com------------------------------


----------

